# Tara



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

A few of you have been around long enough to remember my ordeal in finding a service dog. One of those dogs was Tara who started the training but then started having seizures, taking her out of the running for the position. I am not allowed to have more than one animal here, and I already had 2- Tara and the cat. I had to plead my case to the management company who agreed to let me brig in a second dog. I would have had a very difficult time finding a different home for Tara. She not only had the seizure disorder, but she had a pretty serious heart murmur, and bad knees- she had already blown one. When that happened I couldn't give her surgery because she would not survive the anesthetic given her serious heart murmur. It healed very well on it's own  This dog was blessed in that way. She was quite the little fighter. 

Tara died yesterday of a heart attack. She'd had a seizure the night before and she had gotten urine all over her so I was giving her a bath to clean her up. She is afraid of baths and I am pretty sure the fear on top of the seizure just was too much for her heart. Recently she had been having a harder and harder time going on our walks, though still quite cheery about it. She would just stop and sit down inexplicably until I coaxed her back up. 

I had her for 3.5 years, and all of those years were extra for her. She had been rescued from an euthanasia list. She plays now over the Rainbow Bridge. She was told every single day, multiple times a day- especially when going out for a walk- what a beautiful, precious, and special puppy she was. I had also kissed her in the bath just before letting her out, and told her she did a good job.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ahhhh sorry to hear Onsidian especially so close to xmas. I suppose the positive is that she would have been long gone a while ago if it wasnt for you. Much credit to you Obsidian and RIP Tara. 

Are you planning on doing the same again?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

aww sorry to hear your loss, i know it makes it that bit harder when unfortunate circumstances make them that little bit more special...
chip up bud and just remember her when she was at her happiest,
im sure you made her feel special in the time she had


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is to lose a friend, even if they are an animal.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Ob.....alot of us treat our dogs as humans and when we lose them, it hurts just as bad. It brought tears to my eyes to read your post.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Cossie- I have Kiera who is the second dog the management company allowed me to bring in. She is my service dog and goes almost everywhere with me. She will do better now that she is the single dog in the house. She was friends with Tara, but insanely jealous. That can go away now and hopefully this will help her feel more comfortable at home. Kiera has been with me for 3 years. She is a 7 year old Red Queensland heeler. AKA you can't walk 2 steps without being herded.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

*The family*

This is Tara with Bradley my cat in front of our apartment:










And this is Kiera the annoying Queensland:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Tara looked stunning as does bradley and kiera.

Hope all goes well and much respect to you Obsidian 

Happy xmas


----------

